# T-Mac out for showdown against Spurs



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3711227.html



> McGrady, who missed Tuesday's game with a sore back, started and played 19 minutes in the first half, scoring 15 points. Less than two minutes into the second half, he was through for the night.
> 
> <b>"It's frustrating," McGrady said. "I've been dealing with it all season. It's the same old issue I've been dealing with. I couldn't tell you, but as of right now, I won't be playing (Sunday in San Antonio)."</b>


Crap.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I guess he was just frustrated. He still has 3 days to rest. I think he will play this game, at least for two quarters or sth.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Rockets would be unbeatable right now if McGrady's back wasn't so messed up. With the way Yao's playing, and with the way McGrady can play, it's a shame to see McGrady being held down like this.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

You know what I like about the way Tracy right now.. even though he is having the same back issues as before is still able to be shooting over 50% from the field! So just let him rest as much as he wants to so he can beable to play an entire game with us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> The Rockets would be unbeatable right now if McGrady's back wasn't so messed up. With the way Yao's playing, and with the way McGrady can play, it's a shame to see McGrady being held down like this.


Tell me about it. Its just so frustrating and dissapointing that this is happening. Emagine had yao and tmac been playing at 100% the entire season.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Tell me about it. Its just so frustrating and dissapointing that this is happening. Emagine had yao and tmac been playing at 100% the entire season.



Right up there with SAS/Dal/PHX.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Emagine had yao and tmac been playing at 100% the entire season.


that's definitely a thought, but it hurts like thinking back to a girl that never worked out when in your mind you know it could've.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> You know what I like about the way Tracy right now.. even though he is having the same back issues as before is still able to be shooting over 50% from the field! So just let him rest as much as he wants to so he can beable to play an entire game with us.


I agree, let him rest for this Sunday game, try to play Monday v Nets, if he doesn't 'feel good', shut it down for that one too. Come back for the Dallas game Wed. (that's more important!)
No disprespect to NJ but I feel like we can beat them w/o Tracy. We just need to play great D, and keep FEEDING THE BEAST...YAO-ZA. We can win it, and focus on DAL and the next SA game. :clap: 
Give up one, to get possibly 3 gms. IMO that is better in the long run...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

why are we worried? We have YAO. If you think I am crazy that Yao can do everything, you are right. lol. I think if Yao has his mind set that he can take the team on his shoulder than he can do it. So, if our shooters can perform great against the spurs then it is fine. The only purpose for T-Mac to be on this team is championship, other guys should be able to bring the team to playoff by themselves. I think T-Mac should get as many rest as he can. That's all.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Without T-Mac, we would have to play perfect to beat the Spurs. And Yao would have to have a career-high in points, rebounds, blocks, assists, and the whole deal.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

jworth said:


> that's definitely a thought, but it hurts like thinking back to a girl that never worked out when in your mind you know it could've.


haha


well if tmac doesn't play, bogans reaaaally has to step up... he's shown already in his short time at houston that he can play, if he can stick it to the spurs it will prove that he's the real deal


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

**** **** **** mother****er oh well yao's just gonna have to go 40 and 20


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Crap.

No McGrady, no win.
Yao will be contained by Duncan. It will be a showdown between Parker and Alston.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Yao will be contained by Duncan.


Are you kidding me. Yao's at his best right now, and Duncan has a foot injury.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Are you kidding me. Yao's at his best right now, and Duncan has a foot injury.


Yao will defeat Dumcan and there are no spelling mistakes in this sentence.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I kinda want tracy missing Mondays game too, this way he will have almost a week off... hes on the verge of another back spasm that will take him out for 8+ games and if he doesnt get fully rested he will have another spasm.. we are lucky that this pain is coming at a time were he will only miss 2 games and will have 6 days to rest, we need to take advantage of this situation.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'll take 4 wins and 1 loss per 5 games over the last 20 any time. I'm shocked to say that going on stretches of 4 and 1 for the remainder of the season is very possible "IF" Yao and the Rockets defense continues to be the way it is.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Yao probably could rest for 2 weeks instead of 6 weeks if he had his surgery earlier, but hell, T-Mac was out and he thought the team need him more than he need his toe.


----------

